# Trimming my pup's nails??



## brendaanne3 (Dec 19, 2015)

My pup is about 3.5 months old and his claws are getting a little sharp. I don't quite want to take him to the groomers yet so I was wondering what you thought the best way would be to trim or file done his nails a bit? Nothing too drastic, but just to take a bit of the sharpness off of them.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I just clip the ends off, make it lots of fun with treats. There are videos all over You Tube on how to do it. Haven't ever filed my dogs nails.


----------



## Chrisheathcote (Jul 10, 2015)

I did the same with my pup, start off with getting them used to you holding their paw. I taught mine to "shake" when I wanted to hold her paw. Once they are comfortable having their paws held you can then progress to clipping and give them lots of treats as a reward. This way they associate paw holding and clipping with nice things. To keep the continuity mine has to shake and high5 before every meal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

IME, properly desensitized a rotary sander tool is much more comfortable for the dogs. 
I’ve always done all the nail stuff myself, I keep them much shorter than a vet or groomer trip would which ends up being more comfortable for the dog anyway.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a tutorial on how to do it here:

http://www.insynck9.com/apps/blog/show/43422252-how-to-cut-black-nails


----------

